# Rating a nice pax accompanied by obnoxious friend



## Gingerbeard (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey! First post, thank you for the numerous things I learned from what you shared on this forum. 

I had a a polite young lady pax who had a fairly high rating, but she was with a classic ******-bag friend, the loud obnoxious entitled kind. This is a 5 minute ride in treacherous weather conditions, a day of rain, hail, snow, and Blizzard like conditions. First he asks to turn up the heat, I just said yeah, turned it up one notch. Then he asks if I had snow tires on "this thing". It would have been practically impossible to drive a civic in these conditions without high quality winter tires. Lastly he's giving directions on the final turns (of course).

What would you have rated her? The account holder. If I had been rating the guy, definitely 3 stars and probably 2.


I feel like she definitely shouldn't be responsible for this dbag's actions, but part of me wants to remind her if she keeps hanging out with people like that, at some point she pays a price.

Inconsequential I know, but I'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

She is responsible for anyone riding on her account. 

Did she do anything to squash his behavior?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gingerbeard said:


> Hey! First post, thank you for the numerous things I learned from what you shared on this forum.
> 
> I had a a polite young lady pax who had a fairly high rating, but she was with a classic ******-bag friend, the loud obnoxious entitled kind. This is a 5 minute ride in treacherous weather conditions, a day of rain, hail, snow, and Blizzard like conditions. First he asks to turn up the heat, I just said yeah, turned it up one notch. Then he asks if I had snow tires on "this thing". It would have been practically impossible to drive a civic in these conditions without high quality winter tires. Lastly he's giving directions on the final turns (of course).
> 
> ...


Did she tip in cash to pay for his behabior?

If not, ding her. Do you really think he'll never ride with her again? So it doesn't matter if it's her or her friend who's the paxhole, she's a crappy trip for the driver at least some of the time. Unless she pays the fee (tip) for that, she'll get a 1 or 2 star from me, just as he would if it were his account.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Jan 13, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Did she tip in cash to pay for his behabior?
> 
> If not, ding her. Do you really think he'll never ride with her again? So it doesn't matter if it's her or her friend who's the paxhole, she's a crappy trip for the driver at least some of the time. Unless she pays the fee (tip) for that, she'll get a 1 or 2 star from me, just as he would if it were his account.


She didn't tip. It's a good point though, we rate our experience at that time for that ride not necessarily judge the account holder as a person. If she's otherwise a stellar passenger, she wouldn't have trouble making up for it in other trips. I'm convinced



Kcope316 said:


> She is responsible for anyone riding on her account.
> 
> Did she do anything to squash his behavior?


She didn't seem to notice. Generally riders are insensitive to these remarks. Some wouldn't say things like that, but it can hardly register on their radar if someone else did.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Yeah, a Loonie or a Twonie in that instance can be the difference between a 4 star rating and a 5 star rating.

(Yes, I speak Canadian  )


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Gingerbeard said:


> Hey! First post, thank you for the numerous things I learned from what you shared on this forum.
> 
> I had a a polite young lady pax who had a fairly high rating, but she was with a classic ******-bag friend, the loud obnoxious entitled kind. This is a 5 minute ride in treacherous weather conditions, a day of rain, hail, snow, and Blizzard like conditions. First he asks to turn up the heat, I just said yeah, turned it up one notch. Then he asks if I had snow tires on "this thing". It would have been practically impossible to drive a civic in these conditions without high quality winter tires. Lastly he's giving directions on the final turns (of course).
> 
> ...


Rate the Requesting pax only


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Rate the Requesting pax only


LOL. Like saying rate the passenger only who brought a dog along who crapped on your floor.

Rate the entire ride experience, which includes everything about the ride including pickup and dropped locations.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah she’s gotta learn.

I get mad when folks take forever after telling me it’s cool to order an Uber.

I would tip the driver in cash in advance, apologizing for the wait, then pass it off to them via Venmo.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Agree with Dropking.

You may want to take her again solo, but you have no control of that. She may be ordering rides for him, solo, for all you know.

Your duty is to rate your overall experience. She is responsible for everything, it is her account. If he throws up, she pays. If he attacks you, she gets banned.

Which is contrary to the pax duty, which is to only rate things within the drivers control. Pax should not hold the quality of other pax against you, or the overall price.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah I agree with the general sentiment that her rating should take a hit. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. If anyone is curious, she got a 4 from me, in hindsight and considering the weather conditions I would have given her lower. Most of my riders yesterday were appreciative that I was even on the road.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

PAX are Backstabbers, remember that.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Account holders are responsible for everything they bring into a ride. I’ve had a few account holders that would have gotten 5* but the riffraft that they brought with them earned them less. One account holder earned a 1* based on his buddy saying “look at that stupid f^*>#% n*£*££ on the street asking for money” and laughed.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They call us partners but the real partners are the Pax.Sometimes when I rate badly I tell myself I'm rating Uber badly.


----------

